# ipod et voiture



## nemekas (26 Août 2010)

Bonjours,

Voilà je possède une renault mégane 3 avec l'autoradio 3d sound by arkamys.

Je peux y brancher mon ipod touch V1 grâce à un cable rca, mais aussi mon ipod touch V3 grace au bluetooth.

Le dernier branchement est pas mal, pas de fils, son plus clair ( je trouve ), mais là ou ça coince, c'est que la seule chose que je peut faire grâce aux commandes au volant, c'est de baisser ou augmenter le volume.

Ouais super, mais ça serais cool de pouvoir aussi changer les pistes grâces à ses commandes aux volant et ça ben, ça n'as pas l'air de vouloir fonctionner...

Ce n'est pas faute d'avoir recherché sur le net, mais le seul topic trouvé parlant exactement de ceci part en hs des le troisième post... :hein:

Si vous aviez une ou plusieurs solutions qui m'éviterais de devoir deverouiller l'ipod puis de cliquer jusqu'à une piste plus satisfaisante.

Ca éviterais aussi de dire au gentil gendarme, que "non non m'sieur, c'est pas un téléphone, c'est un lecteur mp3" et de me manger 90 de contravention pour usage du téléphone au volant :hein: !

En vous remerciant.


----------



## theangeloflove (26 Août 2010)

Fait comme moi, et craque sur un sony DSX S100..... Plus de fils qui pend, plus de clic a droite et a gauche, et plus besoin de mettre 90 a tout les coins de rue dans les poches de l'état


----------



## wath68 (27 Août 2010)

J'ai un Alpine IDA-300.

L'iPod est entièrement pilotable depuis l'auto-radio.
Par contre, l'interface pour la commande au volant est en option.
Petite précision: il n'y a pas de lecteur CD.


----------



## theangeloflove (27 Août 2010)

C'est ce que j'ai aussi avec mon sony, il n'y a que les commandes au volant, je sais pas si elle existent étant donné que dans ma corsa B, il n'y en a pas. En revanche la télécommande existe en option


----------



## nemekas (27 Août 2010)

Bonjours, et merci pour vos réponses 

Le problème avec ces solutions, c'est, que je ne peux pas enlever l'autoradio. La mégane aurai 2 ans, je ne dirais pas, mais là, je ne l'ai que depuis fin juin, ça fait un poil trop jeune pour tenter ces changements.

Par contre j'ai lu sur un forum étranger que ce problème pourrais venir du bluetooth de l'ipod, qu'il ne serais pas assez développé par rapport à celui de chez renault. En gros il lui manquerais cette fonction.

Peut-être que le futur ipod permettra cette fonction ( en plus d'une puce gps, au passage :love: )

Wait and see.


----------

